# Asterisk symbol...



## pratap82 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Can anyone tell me what does the symbol "Asterisk (*) " refer to in the cpt coding manual.

I am getting lots of answers in this. can anyone give me a clear thought on this..

Thanks in advance...

Regards,


----------



## fredabrinson (Mar 12, 2009)

*Follow up question*

Are you looking at a specific code or subsection?


----------



## pratap82 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Asterisk symbol*

No,

Am just asking?? ,

Is there any specific meaning for asterisk(*) symbol in cpt book as in the case of (+) refers to add in code, bullet means a new code.. like that am asking is tre anything for asterisk symbol??

regards.
Pratap.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Mar 13, 2009)

*asterisk*

I don't remember seeing an asterisk. Can you give an example so we can look? The section describing symbols (front pages of CPT book) doesn't list an asterisk either.


----------



## pratap82 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Asterisk symbol..*

Even I looked into that section, I couln't find...

But when I googled it, it shows some kind of an information that "it is used with surgery code and something liek that, but not an exact information".So i thought of bringing that here where we have so many experts int his field..

So please try this for me... 

regards,


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 13, 2009)

Could you be referring to the old "starred procedure" designation - which I believe went away in 2004(?).  I am ashamed   to say that I don't clearly remember what starred procedures where designated for, but I think it had something to do with separate procedures.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 13, 2009)

*Starred Vs. Nonstarred Procedures*
Q. In the CPT manual, what is the distinction between "starred" procedures (indicated with an asterisk following the code) and "nonstarred" procedures ?

A. The main distinction between starred and nonstarred procedures is that the normal CPT surgical package applies only to nonstarred procedures. Starred procedures involve variable, indefinite pre- and postoperative services that make it difficult to apply the standard CPT surgical package. [For more on CPT's surgical package, see "Spanning the Global Surgical Package," page 18.] Accordingly, any pre- and postoperative services associated with starred procedures may be separately reported. Unfortunately, Medicare and some other payers do not recognize this distinction. Note that the starred procedure designation is being eliminated from CPT in 2004.


----------



## pratap82 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Thanks..*

Hi,

Thanks for your thoughts, I am clear about this now but not too clear  .

Little bit of doubt is eraded out now....Still.....

regards,


----------



## pratap82 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Thanks reebcca too...*

Rebecca,

Thanks for your valuable thought...

I am clear now......

Regards,


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 13, 2009)

rebeccawoodward said:


> *Starred Vs. Nonstarred Procedures*
> Q. In the CPT manual, what is the distinction between "starred" procedures (indicated with an asterisk following the code) and "nonstarred" procedures ?
> 
> A. The main distinction between starred and nonstarred procedures is that the normal CPT surgical package applies only to nonstarred procedures. Starred procedures involve variable, indefinite pre- and postoperative services that make it difficult to apply the standard CPT surgical package. [For more on CPT's surgical package, see "Spanning the Global Surgical Package," page 18.] Accordingly, any pre- and postoperative services associated with starred procedures may be separately reported. Unfortunately, Medicare and some other payers do not recognize this distinction. Note that the starred procedure designation is being eliminated from CPT in 2004.



Awesome post Rebecca - as always.  Is this from CPT assistant?  I simply could not remember!


----------



## Anna Weaver (Mar 13, 2009)

*asterisk*

Thanks for posting this. That was before my time! LOL.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you Lisa.  I had to think for a moment when the *** became obsolete.  Here's the link.....

http://medgenmed.medscape.com/viewarticle/462014_print


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 13, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhh Anna....shame on you!  (JUST KIDDING)


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 13, 2009)

*Kudos*

Rebecca - I was unable to add to your reputation...guess you were the last person I did this for, so I just wanted you to know I tried and I really value your expertise!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you so much Lisa.  The feeling is mutual!!  You guys feel like my extended family.    This field is so rewarding...in so many ways.


----------

